# Video - Everybody Wants Some - A cichlid feeding frenzy



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Malawi cichlids in a feeding frenzy over some dried seaweed. Its a 90 Gallon Tank. 
The video producer, riggs578, states: "NOT overcrowded. my water quality is great, my fish are healthy and breed constantly. 95% of the fish in this tank were bred by me personally"


----------



## actinicblue (Jun 15, 2008)

healthy looking bunch! nice colors- beautiful!


----------



## BigBrownTank (Aug 2, 2008)

wish i had that many fisheeze


----------



## KaiserSousay (Dec 14, 2008)

Saw this and made a special trip to LFS for some seaweed. Got home, forgot to get a vegi clip...DOOOH! Grabed my wifes clip on name tag and an old heater suction clamp..Viola!
Not as many fish, but just as much action.
Thanx for the show.


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

wow. i wish i could have colorful cichlids like that. my social studies teacher has a 35 gallon tank adorned with historical and geographical ornaments that 2 chepokae cichlids, 2 auratus cichlids, 1 albino cichlid of an origin species i do not know of, 1 orange cichlid also of kind idk about, 1 blackfin orange cichlid of a kind idk about, 1 yellowish cichlid of a kind idk about, and 1 little pleco all swim in and around.


----------

